# my "off the chain models"



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

now what yall got to say to me?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 3 2007, 06:28 PM~7612020
> *now what yall got to say to me?
> *


try harder next time?


j/k :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

look pretty cool to me!! got any closer pics???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 3 2007, 04:29 PM~7612026
> *look pretty cool to me!! got any closer pics???
> *


yea i might get some tomorrow, thanks man!


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

maisto........  lol jk nice maro diggin the red


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah I would LET THEM OFF THE CHAIN tooo I wouldn't want to keep them either!! LOL J/K Looking pretty GOOD keep up the good work!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanx


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin real tight! now lets see the rest!!!!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 3 2007, 04:28 PM~7612020
> *now what yall got to say to me?
> *


whos cars are these!?! 













j/k
lol :biggrin:


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

them shits are not off the chain.....................
















THEY OFF THE MEET RACK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 3 2007, 05:20 PM~7612278
> *lookin real tight! now lets see the rest!!!!!
> *


what do u mean the rest, there is only two of them that i finished over break.u mean more pics, right?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin good lets see some more :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

lookin good, clean as hell!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanx wagon guy, congrats on the 300c engine!


any more positive feedback?(no negativity pleeze)


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I like the truck alot. Nice color choice on it. Take some close up pictures. What's the next project on the bench?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Apr 3 2007, 07:40 PM~7613223
> *I like the truck alot. Nice color choice on it. Take some close up pictures. What's the next project on the bench?
> *


X2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

to tell ya the truth, i really dont know. but ibeen thinkin about my first glasshouse wit the top gone to do.maybe a candy blue, white and blue interior, flocking,13s to match the paint, and a boomin sound system with the speakers that i took out of a DUB range rover. thats just a thought. what do yall think? that or something else?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Is that Cheyenne diecast?????


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nope, it is plastic. it is this kit








and these rims








IMG]


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

i like that truck, lets see some more pics, closer, looking good so far :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

got any motor/chassis pics?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

They look pretty decent man, keep on building!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 3 2007, 09:44 PM~7613259
> *to tell ya the truth, i really dont know. but ibeen thinkin about my first glasshouse wit the top gone  to do.maybe a candy blue, white and blue interior, flocking,13s to match the paint, and a boomin sound system with the speakers that i took out of a DUB range rover. thats just a thought. what do yall think? that or something else?
> *



are you building for yourself or everyone else? i would do what the heck ya want to do to the model and screw what anyone else wants to see. :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

by the way, they look good! what is the deal with what i have circled? did you open the doors?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 5 2007, 02:26 AM~7622405
> *by the way, they look good! what is the deal with what i have circled? did you open the doors?
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's diecast.


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 5 2007, 07:44 AM~7623095
> *I think it's diecast.
> *



I would have to agree. 

He is the only one that knows for sure though.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

It's definetly the AMT plastic kit. It's a long bed, and it has the custom front end from the AMT kit. I don't know what's up with that gap by the door though.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i opened the doors,paintd it, and then i looked at the interior, and tried to close them back but that one wouldnt fit


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thank u pokey


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i think there pretty clean... noce work homie


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

That truck is so clean that it made acouple of us think it was a die cast. I apologize, I didn't even notice that it was a long bed.


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

Damn bro I gotta give ya props on both them builds! You are on your way to becoming a pretty good builder, it can only get better with each build and push you self with further and further!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanx


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 5 2007, 03:24 PM~7625164
> *i opened the doors,paintd it, and then i looked at the interior, and tried to close them back but that one wouldnt fit
> *



ok, well i didnt think it was diecast cuz if it was the paint would not be so thin to see plastic inside the bed and tailgate. keep up the plastic!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i thought they were diecast at first too...

good builds..


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

wow 88 those are nice too. im new here.


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@May 5 2007, 09:14 PM~7841724
> *im 88s brother. i know alot of guys on here dont like  him, but why?
> *


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Why don't you just ask him? You're his brother, right?

Or maybe you're his alter ego? :scrutinize:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well i figured u'd have like 20 or more like mini has in a weeks time.....some people jusss aint gottta have a job or nuttun yanno J/K Mini :biggrin: 

lookin clean on the camaro, the 72 is lookin sahweet as well, wishin mine came out that well ( still a WIP)


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

im sure it will.where is it on here?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

my 72...hah, i dont think i ever did post it


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

can you? i want to see it


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

not to steal anyones post...here my 72 btw


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

looks good


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@May 5 2007, 10:00 PM~7842080
> *looks good
> *


 :around:


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

so far. im sure that he could make some changes though if needed


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

better then my first,,,lol


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

well ,,,probably 2nd,3rd,4th


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

caddy project


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

what do you guys think?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKS ALMOST LIKE SNOOP DOGGS PONTIAC, BUT HT


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i know, thats where i got my idea for the car. the differences are scarce, such as the curb feelers i made of bmf, its just really based on the kewpies of hickman high school from c-town, mo. i was gonna have a mural of my brother takin a shot, since he was on the team, but b-ball season was over and he is a senior so i said o well an d put a hydro system that was sposed to go in my radical 64 but i pulled it out, repainted it,then glued it in.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 7 2007, 04:56 PM~7853073
> *, BUT HT
> *


HT:harder though

lol


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice Goat!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 7 2007, 10:56 PM~7856142
> *Nice Goat!
> *


X2 looks good 



Pokeys got a thing for goats.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 7 2007, 11:07 PM~7856176
> *X2  looks good
> Pokeys got a thing for goats.
> *


 :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 7 2007, 11:07 PM~7856176
> *X2  looks good
> Pokeys got a thing for goats.
> *


Hell yeah, I love Goats!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 7 2007, 11:14 PM~7856197
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


What's wrong with loving Goats? Ever since I rode my brother's Goat, I've been hooked!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

goats..... sheep.... close enough i guess.... :0 :0


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Yeah goat are cool.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 7 2007, 11:16 PM~7856208
> *What's wrong with loving Goats? Ever since I rode my brother's Goat, I've been hooked!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

dddddddddddaaaaaaaaaaaaadddddddddddddddddddddddddddddyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Wait a minute, are we talking about the same kinds of Goats here? GTOs, right?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 8 2007, 12:06 AM~7856333
> *Wait a minute, are we talking about the same kinds of Goats here? GTOs, right?
> *



umm sure.............................




maybe you should edit your last post then. You said you RODE your brothers goat, not rode IN your brothers goat! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0


> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 8 2007, 12:08 AM~7856339
> *umm  sure.............................
> maybe you should edit your last post then.  You said you RODE your brothers goat,    not rode IN your brothers goat!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

OH, I see then. Yes, that does sound rather perverted.

I had no idea we weren't referring to GTOs, really.  

Damn, I need to stop getting on here when I'm fucked up!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah.......... so like i sai dwhat do yall think of these models?
heres another i been workin on since i got it from hobbytown in april. i have tried dozens of paintjobs on this from flames to clingwrap marble.then i came up with the right idea


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 8 2007, 04:41 PM~7859690
> *yeah.......... so like i sai dwhat do yall think of these models?
> heres another i been workin on since i got it from hobbytown in april.  i have tried dozens of paintjobs on this from flames to clingwrap marble.then i came up with the right idea
> 
> ...


what is on the hood, looks like some sort of couputer chip or somethin... got a better pic?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 8 2007, 01:41 PM~7859690
> *yeah.......... so like i sai dwhat do yall think of these models?
> heres another i been workin on since i got it from hobbytown in april.  i have tried dozens of paintjobs on this from flames to clingwrap marble.then i came up with the right idea
> *



off the chain!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 8 2007, 10:25 PM~7862452
> *off the chain!
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 8 2007, 07:07 PM~7862289
> *what is on the hood, looks like some sort of couputer chip or somethin... got a better pic?
> *


yea maybe lter in the week when my dad gets that camera from work. its actually a mistake. i was tryin to do the clingwrap marble effect, but i accidentally laid it down flat instead ofmessed up to look like marble. its al the way to the back windshield top. meaning its also on the roof. i ran out of paint so i didnt get to do the trunk.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

all out


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

thats a big pic....lol

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

all out of proportion, fix the damn pic :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

new kit! also maybe all out but im not puttin this one in the all out buildoff


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

what kit?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

this


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

ooooooooooooooooh 94 impala SS..............that'll be a nice lolo soon.......

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 20 2007, 04:15 PM~7942233
> *ooooooooooooooooh 94 impala SS..............that'll be a nice lolo soon.......
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


Hell yeah, it'll "off the chain"!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

not gonna be a lo lo.

MUCH BETTER

im usin this grille. actually makin it


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

oooooooooooo........well if u pul it off....it'll still be "off the chain"


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and these rims. the car will be candy metallic blue two tone with silver on the top so the black part of the wheels will be blu as well


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i suppose every body stopped postin cuz it aint gona be a lo lo, right


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

am i right


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Good luck with the grille and What are you gonna do to the '94 if it's not gonna be a low?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 20 2007, 05:31 PM~7942693
> *i suppose every body stopped postin cuz it aint gona be a lo lo, right
> *


What you got to do is stop worring about what other people think and say and just build it and post the progress pics. I can care less of what you build just building something is all that matter's. you get all but hurt over the stupidest shit.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 20 2007, 05:41 PM~7942768
> *What you got to do is stop worring about what other people think and say and just build it and post the progress pics. I can care less of what you build just building something is all that matter's.  you get all but hurt over the stupidest shit.
> *


x2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 20 2007, 05:41 PM~7942768
> *What you got to do is stop worring about what other people think and say and just build it and post the progress pics. I can care less of what you build just building something is all that matter's.  you get all but hurt over the stupidest shit.
> *


no biggs im cool. its just as soon as i said it wasnt gonna be a lo lo every body stopped posting. its like yall got butt hurt cuz i said it wasnt gonna be a lo lo


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

honestly, i don't care what it is...as long as u build, thats all that matters.............BTW.....have fun, and good luck


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

We don't care if it's a Lowrider or not, as long as it's off the chain!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 20 2007, 05:49 PM~7942804
> *no biggs im cool. its just as soon as i said it wasnt gonna be a lo lo every body stopped posting. its like yall got butt hurt cuz i said it wasnt gonna be a lo lo
> *


Like i said before who care's what it's going to be just build it. once it's done then they will leave their comment's. but remember not all people will leave nice comment. everyone has their own tast. me myself i don't like donk's. but if they are made clean and don't look to outrageus, some of them are bad ass ride's..


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

hey.thats how i am....lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

not exactly a donk...............


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

what he was saying, is that whatever u build, should be good.........he was only using DONK as a expression


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i have an unbelievable pic in a minute


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 20 2007, 05:54 PM~7942842
> *We don't care if it's a Lowrider or not, as long as it's off the chain!
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

just got done wit the silver top im gonna let it dryand see my results 2morrow. i hope its good! hno:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 20 2007, 07:00 PM~7943365
> *i have an unbelievable pic in a minute
> *


just got done wit the silver top im gonna let it dryand see my results 2morrow. i hope its good! 

Not to hate on you, but you go from one day saying that your gonna post a "Unbelievable Picture", then you don't, then you tell us what your doing on the kit.

How bout read back a few posts and listen to Biggs.......There is no need to come on here and tell us what you are going to do, and give us a description of what it looks like and tell us how great it will be.....just DO IT, then post pictures and get your feedback......

Otherwise your posts are a waste of time and just a reason to bring your topic to the top, only so we can look at nothing.

Just my 2 Cents. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i just unmasked it and it looks great! my dad took the camera back to work so i couldnt post pics last night like i said i was cuz my brother hogged the computer so long thatr i fell asleep. i was gonna take poics when i got home, but the camera was gone.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

sprayed klear on it this mornin before i left nad it turned put wierd on top
cuz it aint that shiny but i will get another coat on in a minute


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

then pics,,,right?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yup


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 22 2007, 04:01 PM~7956897
> *sprayed klear on it this mornin before i left nad it turned put wierd on top
> cuz it aint that shiny but i will get another coat on in a minute
> *


you still didn't listen to the advice pay attention dude thats why people get clowned, but i see the pics you got up now keep it up and post pics then describe what you did.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

why do people get clowned?


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 7 2007, 05:39 PM~8061846
> *why do people get clowned?
> *


posting stuff days before they post pics thats why.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i was but my dad took the camera back 2 work b4 i got home that day.


what do yall think of my progress?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 7 2007, 08:03 PM~8062288
> *i was but my dad took the camera back 2 work b4 i got home that day.
> what do yall think of my progress?
> *


off the chain :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lol


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 20 2007, 02:58 PM~8142371
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yup still fuzzier then your nuts !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i tried to hold the camera still but its motion sensitive so it gets real blurry with the slightest movement


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 20 2007, 12:08 PM~8142439
> *i tried to hold the camera still but its motion sensitive so it gets real blurry with the slightest movement
> *


THEN PUT IT ON A TABLE, AT THE EDGE AND LOOK THORUGH THE CAMERA AND THEN SNAP A PIC!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

a lineup of all of my cars









bmw 850i








beauty mark from lowirder mag


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

nice art.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanx


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ok more updates on the glasshouse









you guys have to get this it works great









but i put it over a gold base coat with this


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

looks good so far bro, are you patterning it? cuz it looks like it LOL


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yup


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

been workin all day on the interior..............i know i really outdid myself. this interior is <span style=\'colorrange\'>exterminating
ANY INTERIOR IVE EVER DONE IN MY LIFE!!!!!


btw,i hopefully will buy a camera tomorrow so i we can have pics on demand on the spot


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

off the chain.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 4 2007, 12:59 AM~8232242
> *been workin all day on the interior..............i know i really outdid myself. this interior is exterminating
> ANY INTERIOR IVE EVER DONE IN MY LIFE!!!!!
> <span style=\'color:red\'>btw,i hopefully will buy a camera tomorrow so i we can have pics on demand on the spot
> *



mine maybe :dunno:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 4 2007, 02:59 AM~8232242
> *been workin all day on the interior..............i know i really outdid myself. this interior is <span style=\'colorrange\'>exterminating
> ANY INTERIOR IVE EVER DONE IN MY LIFE!!!!!
> btw,i hopefully will buy a camera tomorrow so i we can have pics on demand on the spot
> *


read a thesaurus :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 3 2007, 09:59 PM~8232242
> *been workin all day on the interior..............i know i really outdid myself. this interior is <span style=\'colorrange\'>exterminating
> ANY INTERIOR IVE EVER DONE IN MY LIFE!!!!!
> btw,i hopefully will buy a camera tomorrow so i we can have pics on demand on the spot
> *




why don't u just ask your mom???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN use the cam you used to take ur other pics


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

mayb l8er not now


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 4 2007, 01:14 AM~8232294
> *off the chain.
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

a video,just to show that the speakerbox is clear and they looks like real subs update on the interior


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 8 2007, 05:23 PM~8261010
> *a video,just to show that the speakerbox is clear and they looks like real subs update on the interior
> 
> *



that actually looks pretty good bro, nice work!!!!


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 8 2007, 07:23 PM~8261010
> *a video,just to show that the speakerbox is clear and they looks like real subs update on the interior
> 
> *


 :ugh: what was that background noise?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

my big brother actin stupid


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 8 2007, 04:23 PM~8261010
> *a video,just to show that the speakerbox is clear and they looks like real subs update on the interior
> 
> *


sounds like a porno film


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nope i dont do that


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 8 2007, 05:58 PM~8261608
> *nope i dont do that
> *


MY BADD, DO YOU LIVE IN SAN FRANCISCO?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

beto,you know i dont live in san fransisco. why would you ask?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 8 2007, 06:03 PM~8261652
> *beto,you know i dont live in san fransisco. why would you ask?
> *


MY BADD AGAIN, I THOUGHT YOU WERE SOMEONE ELSE


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 8 2007, 06:23 PM~8261010
> *a video,just to show that the speakerbox is clear and they looks like real subs update on the interior
> 
> *


looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

i got a new monte the other day
painted the top with my airbrush,and bottom with black testors paint.then i shot the gold glitter on the black


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

red69chevy and 88mcls are the same person? Wow, whodathunkit!?


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

looks good bro and did a good job on the chrome :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 19 2007, 10:25 AM~8344851
> *red69chevy and 88mcls are the same person? Wow, whodathunkit!?
> *


there is a lot of that shit going on right now. that's why I don't post on new member's shit that we don't know anymore. thank's to them.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

off da chain


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and all the cars posted in here are still better than any one youve ever built


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

so what if they are i dont build to please people


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 21 2008, 12:18 AM~11655307
> *so what if they are i dont build to please people
> *


on top of that, rlly the only thing u do on layitlow is whore around... and try to fit in but it just doesnt work for you.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

and why bring up random old ass topics :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

really...


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 20 2008, 11:15 PM~11655294
> *and all the cars posted in here are still better than any one youve ever built
> *


thats harsh..no offense..but there was no need for this.. :uh:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> i got a new monte the other day
> painted the top with my airbrush,and bottom with black testors paint.then i shot the gold glitter on the black


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

fantastic, want a cookie?

and you do realized how old that car is, i dont even have it anymore. plus, those were my dads to whatever websites he got on so it really doesnt matter to me.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

why dont you let this topic DIE again mclovin :uh:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 21 2008, 01:55 PM~11657349
> *why dont you let this topic DIE again mclovin :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: X2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 20 2008, 07:15 PM~11655294
> *and all the cars posted in here are still better than any one youve ever built
> *


honestly kid.... this kind of attitude is what i think is keepin you out on MCBA.... 

in my honest opinion... i dunno why really but i'd have to think this is a big part of it

you are getting better... but u forgot where u came from.... and your head is greater than your builds...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 21 2008, 06:08 PM~11659217
> *honestly kid.... this kind of attitude is what i think is keepin you out on MCBA....
> 
> in my honest opinion... i dunno why really but i'd have to think this is a big part of it
> ...



 

x2


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 21 2008, 06:08 PM~11659217
> *honestly kid.... this kind of attitude is what i think is keepin you out on MCBA....
> 
> in my honest opinion... i dunno why really but i'd have to think this is a big part of it
> ...


sadly i have to agree with rollin and custom. i mean..like he said..yea..ur good..i even admit..ur prolly better than i am..but dnt get a big head about it..oyu used to be right where he is..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

you have gotten a lot better since then


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 8 2007, 07:34 PM~8261830
> *MY BADD AGAIN, I THOUGHT YOU WERE SOMEONE ELSE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:dunno:


----------

